# Clomid



## Citygirl15 (Jul 15, 2010)

Please don't judge me. I'm desperate.

I have had two failed IcSi attempts and was told to give up trying.

I'm coming 42 and I can't give up. I have bought Clomid over the counter from a pharmacy in Qatar. Can anyone give me advice on using it?

Also has anyone alternatives I can try?

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi There, 

Can I ask what your fertility problem is? 

ICSI is the gold standard in fertility treatment whereas the success rates for Clomid are not very high. 

If you are taking clomid you should be monitored with scans and or blood tests. 

xx


----------



## Citygirl15 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm over 40 and my husband had a vasectomy reversal. After paying for two rounds of icsi we were told to give up be cause of my age. 41. I got good results from the treatment. 11 eggs first time and 8 the second 

I'm desperate to try anything to get pregnant.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

and did the Dr's tell you why your 2 cycles failed?


----------



## Citygirl15 (Jul 15, 2010)

Two embryos put back in the first time and the rest were not good enough to freeze. The second time no embryos survived. 

They just put it down to my age.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,
Do NOT use clomid unsupervised! It also is not usually recommended for those over 40 as it can have a negative affect on fertility.

http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/clomiphene-for-women-over-35-bad-idea

Dx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The clomid won't really help, as it seems like you could have a sperm problem.

Please don't waste your money or put your health at risk.  I understand you are desperate, but you really should go down the proper channels.

There was a post on here way back where someone took clomid unsupervised.  She ended up hospitalised and was quite ill.  She put a huge warning post on here about it.

I personally don't think you should write of your own eggs just yet.  You had a good amount collected.  Why don't you go to another clinic and seek another opinion?  

X


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Citygirl,

I assume you had all your hormone levels tested?
Could it be the quality of the eggs? 
I'm 43 producing eggs but the quality was poor, I've since been taking lots of drugs & recently had 3 grade A eggs transfer. 

Don't rule yours out just yet  & good luck xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Please don't take the Clomid unmonitored / unsupervised by fertility specialist. it has all kind of side effects as its a really cheap drug. I hated it. 

Would you consider DE?


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Citygi 

Sorry no judgement here understand your desperation to have a baby but as the others have advised please don't tried clomid unsupervised. It is a horrible drug for some, myself included I hated the side effects but I was monitored.

Like others have said please don't write your own eggs off. I had our son at 39 & am pregnant at 41 with no 2 after an 8 year journey.  Have you considered going to a nutritionist who specializes in fertility? Just to make sure that you have done everything you can to get the best quality eggs & sperm you can.  I went to Melanie Brown in London as have a few others on here. I got pregnant before I could fully implement her recommendations but was really happy that I'd been to see her she had a lot of tips around both supplements & diet.

Rx


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

About using Clomid whilst TTC naturally - as others have already said, you really should be supervised with U/S scans.  Perhaps try finding a clinic/private gynaecologist who can offer super-ovulation treatment with a view to timed intercourse (rather than IUI)?

There are some comments above about Clomid compromising egg quality.  I have in fact heard the opposite - i.e. Clomid might produce BETTER quality eggs than with injectable FSH (such as Gonal F).  However, especially if over age 40, it can tend to make the endometrial lining very thin and prevent implantation - except for women who tend towards estrogen dominance/hyperplasia.

I believe that some IVF clinics - e.g. Serum, Athens and perhaps Create, London - who will sometimes offer a Clomid embryo banking cycle (rather than full stimulation) for the reason that Clomid tends to maximise egg quality where this is expected to be an issue.  They will collect eggs, fertilise by IVF/ICSI, then freeze the embryos and transfer in the next convenient cycle, to get round the issue that Clomid tends to make the lining in the egg collection month quite poor and thin.


----------

